# Want to buy Sicarius Terrosus - 6 Eyed Sand Spider



## adnan94x (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi there, new to this forum, a youtuber suggested me to go on here to search for a Sicarius Terrosus, hoping someone could help me out!

thank you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY2W-r4zKGE


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

adnan94x said:


> Hi there, new to this forum, a youtuber suggested me to go on here to search for a Sicarius Terrosus, hoping someone could help me out!
> 
> thank you!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY2W-r4zKGE


You've just missed 1. I bought 1 off here last week and he/she arrived today. First time I've seen 1 for sale for a while too. Just keep popping back and checking classifieds.


----------



## adnan94x (Nov 14, 2017)

can you point me in the right direction?

do you know who you bought it from? 

also...can i see pics 




Basin79 said:


> You've just missed 1. I bought 1 off here last week and he/she arrived today. First time I've seen 1 for sale for a while too. Just keep popping back and checking classifieds.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

adnan94x said:


> can you point me in the right direction?
> 
> do you know who you bought it from?
> 
> also...can i see pics


He only had one. But this is the invert classifieds.

Invert Classifieds - Reptile Forums

No pics although I have put a quick video of him/her on YouTube.


----------



## adnan94x (Nov 14, 2017)

please send it here when you do! 

can't wait to see it! 



Basin79 said:


> He only had one. But this is the invert classifieds.
> 
> Invert Classifieds - Reptile Forums
> 
> No pics although I have put a quick video of him/her on YouTube.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

adnan94x said:


> please send it here when you do!
> 
> can't wait to see it!


It's in my thread on here. Seeing as that was my video in your OP you've probably seen it anyway.


----------



## adnan94x (Nov 14, 2017)

ohh...that was you?...

my bad..



Basin79 said:


> It's in my thread on here. Seeing as that was my video in your OP you've probably seen it anyway.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

adnan94x said:


> ohh...that was you?...
> 
> my bad..


Aye. No problem.


----------

